# Another classic Bushism



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Bush outdid himself this time:

"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we," Bush said. "They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we."

:toofunny:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, hes no slick talker, thank God.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't think you could put much spin on that one bob :wink:


----------



## wingbuster (Apr 22, 2004)

After 9-11 Bush told the people of the United States we will track down the enemy no matter where they are, here or anyother country that harbors terrorist. And he started with the head of the snake. As I look back in history we soon forget what we are fighting for. OUR FREEDOM AS WE ALWAYS HAVE..... But our generations keep loosing sight of the sacrifices we must make. WE seem to want to fight the fight out of sight. It will not stop it will get worse, the muslims want all non muslims destroyed. We have no president to blame, just our way of life. Keep your eyes on France the next few years they will be the cannary below. Our sense of political correctness will one day destroy our way of life. Who are we fighting ? Out of 7000 pluse terrorist acts against the United States since 1979 have been 99.9% muslims age 17-34. This nation was founded by our fore fathers on God and truth. We keep forgetting both. Where did we the people go? We the people are the government, We must remind them of that. Our politicians for years have tried to seperate the people from the government,Dems,Rep, and Libs but we must not loose site of our true government. WE THE PEOPLE, If WE THE PEOPLE vote and voice our opinons they must listen. No matter Who our president is, this nation was created and won by the people for the people. Only the people who choose to act or get invoved will define our government. Our presidential elections should be focused on what we the people want , not what they did in nam or the guard just serve the people as we need them. Vote and voice your opinion, if everyone does they will listen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

I think Bushes slip of the tongue means nothing. If anyone thinks he slipped and said what he was really thinking then they are the most stupid people on the face of this earth. To try make something of something so silly is a blemish on the people who bring it up, not on Bush. It was childish and immature to even bring it up. We will never be able to agree if people can not be responsible enough and intelligent enough to make a sincere effort. This mud is not on Bushes face it is on the face of those who spin it, and that is what the attempt is here. Lets all get a little real shall we. It perturb me slightly that it was pointed at Bush, but it disappoints me more that it was brought up at all, it makes people look petty. I hope some of you guys were just having fun, but some past posts have indicated perhaps not.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm sure Bush thought it was funny, I know I sure did, we all get a little tongue tied once in a while. Heck all of us do it in print on this board and we have the option of fixing it before we post and it still happens........


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wingbuster wrote


> WE THE PEOPLE, If WE THE PEOPLE vote and voice our opinons they must listen. No matter Who our president is, this nation was created and won by the people for the people. Only the people who choose to act or get invoved will define our government


.

Would that be anything like the last presidential election???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye

Yup, just like the last election. Majority rules. Small majority. I think 1165 for Bush in Florida after all the recounts.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

plainsman......I hope there is never another like that....that turned alot of people away and caused a bunch more distrust in our entire government system.

What a joke...how long did it officially take to count and decide who was president. If I remember right bush was pres. before the votes were even counted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know it was a mess wasn't it. I think however that the official count was in before Bush was named president. Even the media got in on a count of their own. I think all counts came out with Bush winning, but it was so close, so close, that it hurt the liberals to lose. It would have hurt for me to lose that closely also. The problem is it lead to hatred of Bush, and many lies about the supreme court putting him in and not the voters. With all the liberals in the supreme court that is not even realistic. The first time Regan ran I voted straight democrat. The second time Regan ran I voted mostly republican. I should say conservative because I do not admire political parties. I don't think I have changed, I think the democratic party changed. They have painted themselves into a corner so to speak. They have moved further left to maintain their base which I see as those in favor of gay marriage, higher taxes, anti gun etc. The problem is this has moved them left of mainstream America. I know that the conservatives are pro business, but I don't buy the story that they are anti environmental. I wish they were a little stronger environmentally, but for me it comes down to I think the environment will survive Bush much better than my rifles, and way of life will survive Kerry. Personally I would say I am guardedly optimistic about Bush. I know there are many ill feelings, and there are people who love Bush, mildly like him, mildly dislike him, hate him with a passion, and still with all that being said I think there is a great distrust of liberal values and America will not elect Kerry. Even though I like Bush I would have liked to see a more acceptable candidate run against him. That way no matter which candidate prevailed America would win.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yup....they got it so screwed up it's like combining the game of run across with the game of baseball, no one but the players know what is goin on.

I think 2008 will be a hoot, we'll have a race similiar to cali's governer race with a lot of professional actors getting into the game. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"I think Bushes slip of the tongue means nothing. If anyone thinks he slipped and said what he was really thinking then they are the most stupid people on the face of this earth. To try make something of something so silly is a blemish on the people who bring it up, not on Bush."

You remember that during Kerry's term :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

That may never happen, but I am willing to apply that to Kerry and any other politician right now. I have noticed you sure have aged a lot in the last few months.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

That may never happen, but I am willing to apply that to Kerry and any other politician right now. I have noticed you sure have aged a lot in the last few months.  Me too have you noticed this stutter.


----------



## wingbuster (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, I still believe in the people of the United States. Our elections are not perfect nor our courts, but neither are we. To many people still think their vote will not make a difference, I have done and am still doing everything I can to help people understand that until everyone gets invoved they will not make a difference. I still think this is the best country in the world and our elections, at least we have them. We can sit and debate the pros and cons of each without reprisal from our government. Freedom is not free, and faced with the choices for president I must choose Bush. Not for his war records or lack of, but for what he has done and told us what he would like to do in the future. As long as Industry and Wealthy familys are the biggest support for election funding, we must either find a way to change it or get better at the game it has become. It does not matter how they play, if they play, they are just like game we hunt. Learn all you can about them, watch them, pattern them, then do what we do best TAKE THEM OUT OF THE GAME. I choose to participate, Im not a spectator.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeh I know what ya mean I haven't given up hope either. I am for the USA and don't belong to any party I know of.

Everybody hates the selfish side we must all take in life occasionaly.....I am all for the USA being in control of all forms of energy on the planet, after all some nation will be and it just as well be us. So on that tone I am in complete favor of all the wars we have fought in the last 100 years. Every life that has ben given up for us has not been in vain, but truly a sacrifice for the greater good. I think our Military is doing an outstanding job of getting Iraq back on her feet. They have accomplished so very much on a daily basis we can't even imagine it. So all in all, I am happy with what we have but not afraid to try something new. What do you call somebody like that? 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Confused! :lol:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Subtle as always, Bob.

Gentleman, before you jump MT I have to say that I'm pretty sure he wasn't giving Bush credit for a Freudian slip but rather just having some fun with our current CinC's penchant for mangling the english language. I remember a lot of people, including myself, having fun w/ Slick Willie's completely unforgetable voice, how it was both high and low at the same time (insert "I did not inhale" comment here), it's always okay to have some fun with our elected officials, hell even Bob saw the joke!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> hell even Bob saw the joke!


 I see humor in just about everything  just cuz I raise some hell to make a point doesn't mean I don't see the irony in most of this stuff, thats what makes it fun and funny for me. :beer: IF I just wrote down some facts and didn't try stimulation through aggravation ya'll would be bored. This stuff can be pretty dry policy wonkish stuff so I just fire you up a little. Gets your tiny itty bitty teensy weensy little Democrat brains spinning up a few RPMs and those synapses firing... :lol: :lol:


----------

